# How often should I workout Abs during cut?



## djk80 (Mar 5, 2009)

I am also currently cutting among everyone else here it seems however I am curious how often I should actually work my abs.....

I do excercises that incorporate the abs in them however when should I pin point my abs and how often??

Only reason I ask is because I know diet is key actually to make the abs more noticable however correct me if I am wrong abs recover the fastest out almost anywhere on our body.....

Should I just dedicate 1 day a week just to abs or should I include it one day in a upper body workout??

I usually do weighted declined sit ups about 4x10-15 ...which is a workout right in itself...

I do 100 crunches with my knees up...then I go right into leg raises/crosses same thing about 100 each...then right into about 25 elbow to knee crunches


Let me know if I should be working out more/less or what the recommended is I would prefer not wasting my time if I did not need to working them out.

Thanks


----------



## P-funk (Mar 5, 2009)

I read the title and stopped reading.

I just came in here to say....you NEED to start reading more stuff and educate yourself.

Patrick


----------



## Built (Mar 5, 2009)

I hardly do any ab work while cutting. But then, I hardly do any bulking, either.


----------



## djk80 (Mar 5, 2009)

P-funk said:


> I read the title and stopped reading.
> 
> I just came in here to say....you NEED to start reading more stuff and educate yourself.
> 
> Patrick



Well if you did read I know that showing the abs indicates on BF% and diet....Also I know abs recoups the fastest out of almost any main muscle...and I also know know how the abs get worked on some full motion exercises......So I am not sure what "stuff" I am suppose to read on things that I already know.


----------



## 2timeround (Mar 6, 2009)

5% crunches 
95% diet


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 6, 2009)

I wouldnt over do anything during a cut. The bulk is when you want to kill them if yorue gonna do it.  Some folks dont work them at all or barely work them.  I'm a fan of direct work since I can see great results doing my routine a few times a week.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 6, 2009)

djk80 said:


> Well if you did read I know that showing the abs indicates on BF% and diet....Also I know abs recoups the fastest out of almost any main muscle...and I also know know how the abs get worked on some full motion exercises......So I am not sure what "stuff" I am suppose to read on things that I already know.



read the stickies.


why waste time with "abs" training?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 9, 2009)

I havent worked out abs directly in years.   Many years.


----------



## natural^ (Mar 9, 2009)

Workout in the kitchen fool.

edit - holy shit my picture needs updating.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 9, 2009)

Yup - smarten up and you won't need to do abs to have abs.


----------



## natural^ (Mar 9, 2009)

...Or you could do the much simpler solution and just take a knife and make a cut here or there.....just saying.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 9, 2009)

1) Get rid of the fat
2) Once bf is low as say 10%, do ab exercises every 2-3 weeks
3) ...
4) Profit.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 10, 2009)

djk80 said:


> Well if you did read I know that showing the abs indicates on BF% and diet....Also I know abs recoups the fastest out of almost any main muscle...and I also know know how the abs get worked on some full motion exercises......So I am not sure what "stuff" I am suppose to read on things that I already know.


 
Those two things aren't related?

You say ab visibility is dependant on diet - correct.

You say abs recover faster than most other muscles - they still take punishment they need ample time to recover from damage.

Either way, these two things don't have anything to do with eachother.

If you're asking whether doing ab work will help with visibility, then you've already answered that because you know diet is the key to getting a six pack.

Core training (abs, lower back, hip stabilizers etc etc) should be done regardless of whether you're on a cut or bulk or maint or anything. You should do core work to increase the stability of your trunk for injury prevention when doing other lifts.


----------

